# Looking for NW Indiana RC'rs



## RCDadChicago (Dec 17, 2004)

Hoping to get together with other on-road nitro people in NW Indiana.


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Duneland hobbies was supposed to have a track at some point, don't know. But you can try http://www.chicagolandrc.com/welcome.htm They are in Tinley Park, right down I-80


----------



## rodandchelle (Jan 5, 2005)

Is there a place to race nitro track in northwest Indiana? We would be interested?


----------

